# If you need a Smart car we know where to go!



## foggyparrot (Aug 28, 2006)

As everyone knows (we must have bored the pants off you by now), we are now the proud owners of Pooh, a 1995 Winnebago Brave.

This has necessitated some very serious lifestyle changes one of which is (having been tuggers for 20 years) getting rid of our much loved Jeep Grand Cherokee 3.1TD. We always intended trailering a car behind us in the RV and a Jeep really is a bit overboard, so we decided to buy ourselves a Smart car and Brian James trailer.

We actually paid the deposit on it a couple of weeks ago and have been putting off picking it up because of everything else that had been going on in our lives.

On our way back from the Bring and Buy meet at Mansfield (thanks everyone!), we were actually almost passing the forecourt of the garage from which we bought the Smart and decided to call in on spec to see if we could pick it up!

Lo and behold they were open (only just) and they couldn't have been more helpful. The story is a long one so I won't go to deeply into it but if anyone else ever thinks about wanting to buy a Smart car then this company, at Southwell in Nottinghamshire, is IMHO the very best place on earth to get it from.

I am only telling you all this because we are all too quick to jump on dealers who really don't give a flying fig about customers and thier needs but rarely speak up about those who really DO CARE! This is one company that does and then some. I really don't think I'm allowed to mention them by name but PM me if you want a Smart 4 U.

Mike and Jill.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mike
You can certainly mention a dealer by name and put up a link to their website, especially as you have said such encouraging things about them. It will then be easy for other MHFers to go buy their Smart car from them :lol: 

Keith


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Mike and Jill

Mmmmmmmmm, let me see I know there is a clue or two in there somewhere. It couldn't be that you got it from

_Smarts 4 U_ Ltd Telephone: 01636 816818 Address: Crew La, Southwell, NG25 0TX :lol: :lol:

Glad it went well. As I said to you at the B&B I love these little cars, I wonder how many owners call them The Tardis

stew


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

We have a similar story and have an 06 Kia Sorento to tow our caravan but now bought a RV so need a smaller car to tow.

Smart is to small sadly as the 2 dogs world get through the door but bought a Kia Cerato Hatch. Our Kia dealer is brilliant and we will use a Chris Cox brake A frame (any views please)

So please to hear of another good dealer Stew :wink:


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

You could also try Smarts R'Us also in Nottingham area.
We have ordered a tow bar for the Smart :lol: We have an A Frame and we have a motorhome :lol:

Yes it is correct, A tow bar FOR fitting to the Smart :lol:










Is there anything to say you cannot tow a vehicle with another vehicle whilst towing a trailer? Do circus and fairground vehicles do it or am I mistaken?


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

I think that fairground people like you describe can do it because of a special 'showman' licence consideration. I may be wrong :?


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Mike and Jill,

Well you are moving on a pace  

Picking the car up as you were passing? Very blase...

Hope to see you again soon, we just need to find a new motorhome now... :roll: 

Bryan & Suzy


----------



## foggyparrot (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi DJP 

Yes thats next on the list, a tow bar for the Smart. I believe smarts r us are out of stock at the moment as we have some friends waiting to have one fitted. In no hurry for it at the moment though.

Hi Brian and Suzy, hope you are having fun looking for the next one. You must let us all know if anything striking takes your fancy. Hope to see you again soon

Mike and Jill.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Mike and Jill,

Well we do have our eye on something at the moment, In fact, may have some news very, very soon... :wink:  :wink: 

Bryan & Suzy


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> I believe smarts r us are out of stock at the moment


Yes, for another 2 weeks I believe.

Mine should arrive at the same time as the trailer from Machine Mart.


----------

